# Philips 43PFG5101/77 no enciende



## DARIOGCRUZ (Abr 17, 2020)

Buenas, me pueden ayudar? Necesito saber qué características tienen los led backlight de un TV LED Phillips PFG5101/77. Adjunto foto. Creo que son de 3V pero no estoy seguro si son 2828 o 3028, ni de los watts... Conseguí unos 3528 de 1W, servirán?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

DARIOGCRUZ dijo:


> Creo que son de 3V



Creo *no sirve* , tenés que medir si son de 3 o de 6 V y una vez sabido medirles el consumo , con eso tendrás la potencia

P (en Watts) = Volts x Amperes.

La medida física te da esos 3828 (2,8 x 2,8 mm) ; 3028 (30mm x 28mm) ; 3528 (35mm x 28mm)

Con dos pilas alcalinas en serie medís los leds , si enciende es de 3 V , si no enciende es de 6 V . . . .  de paso comprobalos todos.

La otra cosa es saber si son de ánodo o de cátodo ancho








Para Philips es difícil de encontrar iguales , aún los mas parecidos son de distinto tono (color)


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (Abr 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo *no sirve* , tenés que medir si son de 3 o de 6 V y una vez sabido medirles el consumo , con eso tendrás la potencia
> 
> P (en Watts) = Volts x Amperes.
> 
> ...


Efectivamente son de 3V, aún no le medio el consumo, las medidas son 28mmx28mm y son de ánodo fino. Los que encontré en mi zona son de 35mmx28mm de ánodo ancho y de 1W de potencia... No supieron decirme de cuántos Kelvin son


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Ok , la mejor manera de desoldarlos si es la primera vez es con dos soldadores de 30 Watts, uno de cada lado de las mini aletas metálicas que tiene el led.

Luego raspando con un cutter deberás ensanchar la pista del ánodo quitando parte de la pintura blanca , estañas pista de ánodo y cátodo , apoyas el led y vuelves a soldarlo. Rapidito que se queman de nada !

Para verificarlo , enchufas el TV sin la pantalla conectada y encenderán todos los leds, yo pego los difusores con "Pulpito" , bien bien centrado sino te dará aureola.

El color seguramente no será igual , los Philips que me han tocado son medio violáceos . . .  distintos Kelvin. Si brillara mucho mas (y me ha pasado con esos Philips de 43-49) , alejado un par de centímetros raspas la pintura de las dos pistas que van al led y le sueldas una resistencia en paralelo . . .  prueba y error , quizás 330 Ohms.


----------



## DARIOGCRUZ (May 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , la mejor manera de desoldarlos si es la primera vez es con dos soldadores de 30 Watts, uno de cada lado de las mini aletas metálicas que tiene el led.
> 
> Luego raspando con un cutter deberás ensanchar la pista del ánodo quitando parte de la pintura blanca , estañas pista de ánodo y cátodo , apoyas el led y vuelves a soldarlo. Rapidito que se queman de nada !
> 
> ...


Buenas, me disculpo por demorar tanto en responder. Su ayuda me ha servido mucho para solucionar el problema. Muchas gracias por su tiempo. Nuevamente me disculpo, saludos!


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llego este TV el cual no enciende ni siquiera el led indicador de stand by. Al conectarlo a la red, hace un parpadeo del backlight, como si fuese un efecto "flash" solo por una vez, esto ocurre *sin *dar la orden de encendido ni presionar ningún botón.  Medí voltajes con el siguiente resultado:
OFF/ON............ 3.0
DIM.................... 3.3
PS-ON............... 3.3
12VAU............ 12.0
12V.................. 12.0
Este TV tiene el regulador para la tensión de stand by en la placa main. Leí que este modelo de Philips, al presentar daño en el backlight se bloquean y no encienden, pero antes de comenzar a desarmar y llegar a las tiras de led, quería saber sus opiniones.
Dejo diagrama de la fuente.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2020)

Desconectando la main o el flex del T-con , debería encender el backlight


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desconectando la main o el flex del T-con , debería encender el backlight


Leí tu comentario y probé, pero no enciende el backlight ni desconectando el flex del T-con ni desconectando la main. La única diferencia que presenta al desconectar la main es que no hace el destello, que mencione anteriormente, al conectarlo a la red


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2020)

esos televisores son un dolor de cabeza. 😤 es la memoria busca el manual

saludos Gabriel


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 27, 2020)

SSTC dijo:


> esos televisores son un dolor de cabeza. 😤 es la memoria busca el manual
> 
> saludos Gabriel


Hola entonces segun tu parecer podria descartar una falla en alguno de los comoonentes y dedicarmede lleno a actualizacion de firmware o programacion de memorias?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2020)

Activa la fuente de poder directamente para descartar problemas con los LED


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Hola entonces segun tu parecer podria descartar una falla en alguno de los comoonentes y dedicarmede lleno a actualizacion de firmware o programacion de memorias?


básicamente si, no el firmware sino que físicamente los micros petan...  y esto acarrean estos problema. por eso el led Stby no te dice la falla.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Activa la fuente de poder directamente para descartar problemas con los LED


Active la fuente inyectando 3.3v desde una fuente externa, negativo a chasis y positivo a OFF/ON y PS-ON intercalando una resistencia de 1k2 para cada pin pero los LEDs no encienden. Podra ser defecto en los LEDs y que por eso se bloquee el TV?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Fijate si no tenés que activar el pin de la retroiluminación


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si no tenés que activar el pin de la retroiluminación


Estos son todos los pines que tiene el conector. Cual me faltaría activar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Suele ser un cable que viene de la mother.

Ya reparaste el standby ? Ya que a veces esa parte tiene dos tensiones.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2020)

Chequea DIM, VLED y después de la resistencia de 10 ohm la tensión OUT si los leds no están quemados es problema de este PWM las tiras las probas con una fuente de 22V

Sigo pensando distinto, pero prueba


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suele ser un cable que viene de la mother.
> 
> Ya reparaste el standby ? Ya que a veces esa parte tiene dos tensiones.


Sin animo de contradecir, me parece que el standby esta bien. Si bien en la fuente están serigrafiados los 5V, en el conector hembra los cables que corresponderían a los 5V no están presentes porque esos 5V los genera la main, según me parece, es decir que la fuente solo genera 12V que van a la main y esta regula la tensión de standby. Si no es asi por favor avísenme y busco la falla alli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

O sea que ya enciende solo el led de standby


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que ya enciende solo el led de standby



*Y*o digo q*ue* el Micro est*á* quemado por eso el destello de arranque y el Stby muerto*.*


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que ya enciende solo el led de standby


No no el led de standby no enciende, ni siquiera desconectando el conector de alimentación de los LEDs para descartar alguna falla en los mismos, pero así tampoco habría consumo asi que no se si sirve de algo esta prueba o no.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 28, 2020



SSTC dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 258103
> Chequea DIM, VLED y después de la resistencia de 10 ohm la tensión OUT si los leds no están quemados es problema de este PWM las tiras las probas con una fuente de 22V
> 
> Sigo pensando distinto, pero prueba


Me decis que chequee voltaje de DIM, VLED Y OUT con respecto a GND verdad? Osciloscopio no tengo aun.


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

*H*ola hola.. me acaba de llegar el mismo equipo con el mismo problema, concuerdo con las incertidumbres y conclusiones que hasta ahora est*á* diciendo Gabi.. por lo que seguiré este topic a full.. hice las mismas mediciones que Gabi y tengo los mismo valores. cabe aclarar no soy reparador de tv´s pero me gusta la electrónica.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> hola hola.. me acaba de llegar el mismo equipo con el mismo problema, concuerdo con las incertidumbres y conclusiones que hasta ahora esta diciendo Gabi.. por lo que seguiré este topic a full.. hice las mismas mediciones que Gabi y tengo los mismo valores


Hola cualquier avance por favor compartilo, gracias


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Hola cualquier avance por favor compartilo, gracias


*O*bviamente.. igualmente creo que estoy mas en *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico]* que vos, ya que no reparador de TV´s pero, busco indago y pruebo.. hasta ahora sin resultados.

*Nota del Moderador : Va contra las nomas de convivencia y se considera falta de respeto sobre-editar al moderador , punible con suspensión. Vale cómo aviso !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Fijate el conector CN8601 , retiralo y probá las series de leds con algún probador universal de los que andan dando vuelta por el foro.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate el conector CN8601 , retiralo y probá las series de leds con algún probador de los que andan dando vuelta por el foro.


Hice uno hace un tiempo. Pruebo y comento. Gracias


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

Puede que venga de la tira de led la falla y eso hace que se bloquee la main? eso es lo que plantean?


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 28, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> Puede que venga de la tira de led la falla y eso hace que se bloquee la main? eso es lo que plantean?


Eso lei en otro foro


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Eso lei en otro foro


Tiene sentido, entonces puedo descartar la fuente como la falla?.. la main seria la comprometida entonces, como asi tambien el backlight..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2020)

Todos los tv actuales sensan los leds y se protegen por sub o sobre corriente en ellos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 28, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> Puede que venga de la tira de led la falla y eso hace que se bloquee la main? eso es lo que plantean?


Por aquí mencioné algo al respecto:


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Algunos televisores Philips se apagan cuando tienen algún LED dañado.
> Muestran el logotipo al iniciar y se puede ver imagen, pero en poco tiempo se apagan.
> Algunas lo hacen más pronto, tan solo muestran el logotipo y se apagan.
> Ya he explicado el por qué de este motivo, y es porque después de mostrar el logotipo se aumenta la intensidad de corriente a los LED y es cuando se detectan anomalías.
> Cuando se apagan por este motivo suele escucharse un "Plop" en las bocinas.


----------



## BGroove (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok.. a revisar la tira de los LED.. alguna recomendación?? Es decir.. probadores y/o concideraciones?.. aclaro soy nuevo por acá.. y talvez me cueste entender la jerga


----------



## gabriel11arg80 (Nov 29, 2020)

Les comparto este probador anda muy bien no tengan miedo de medir cualquier leds...Por lo que se describe la fuente no es el problema ya que cuenta con las tensiones basicas. Siguiendo el circuito led stand by en la main debe haber un capacitor o un transistor smd en corto o resistencia abierta generalmente. checar tambien que las subfuentes de la main.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 29, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por aquí mencioné algo al respecto:


Entonces por lo que decis, entiendo que si la falla provendría de los LEDs, la luz de standby debería encender (lo cual no ocurre) y además encender la TV y al poco tiempo apagarse, es decir que en mi caso puede haber falla en la main?


----------



## BGroove (Nov 29, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Entonces por lo que decis, entiendo que si la falla provendría de los LEDs, la luz de standby debería encender (lo cual no ocurre) y además encender la TV y al poco tiempo apagarse, es decir que en mi caso puede haber falla en la main?


Tenes razon, es una acertada conclusión. Pero pongamos a analizar. Como sabes, los LED al energizar se encienden por un periodo muy cortito. En ese instante, la main no podría estar haciendo  la verificación del estado de los LED? No sé. Se me ocurre


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 29, 2020)

La tensión de Standby en la fuente de poder siempre debe estar presente, ya sea de +3.3V o +5V
Esa tensión es para el sistema de control que si se encuentra en buen estado debería encender el LED de Standby.
Para obtener los +3.3V o +5V debe existir la tensión de +12V1, pero en Standby debe estar más baja, tal vez en unos 7.5V.
Al dar la orden de encendido deben subir y en la tarjeta principal se deben generar tres señales.
1.- (PS_ON) para estabilizar la fuente de +12V y + 22V.
2.- (ON/OFF) para activar la fuente del backlight.
3.- (DIM) el control PWM para ajustar la intensidad de corriente en los LED

+12V1 alimenta al amplificador de audio y tal vez algunas sub fuentes.
+22V alimenta la fuente del backlight.

Para comprobar la fuente de poder se deben puentear las terminales PS_ON y ON_OFF con la terminal +5V en el conector CN9101
La señal DIM de PWM no es necesaria en prueba. Al no estar presente los LED encenderán con brillo máximo.

Por lo tanto, si no tienes voltaje de Standby el daño está en la fuente de poder, y si tienes voltaje de Standby pero el LED no enciende, el daño está en la tarjeta principal.

En resumen:
Si los LED de backlight se encuentran en buen estado y encienden al activar directamente la fuente de poder, el daño está en la tarjeta principal.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 29, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> Tenes razon, es una acertada conclusión. Pero pongamos a analizar. Como sabes, los LED al energizar se encienden por un periodo muy cortito. En ese instante, la main no podría estar haciendo  la verificación del estado de los LED? No sé. Se me ocurre


Si si es cierto lo que decis. La verdad estoy desconcertado.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> La tensión de Standby en la fuente de poder siempre debe estar presente, ya sea de +3.3V o +5V
> Esa tensión es para el sistema de control que si se encuentra en buen estado debería encender el LED de Standby.
> Para obtener los +3.3V o +5V debe existir la tensión de +12V1, pero en Standby debe estar más baja, tal vez en unos 7.5V.
> Al dar la orden de encendido deben subir y en la tarjeta principal se deben generar tres señales.
> ...



*"Para comprobar la fuente de poder se deben puentear las terminales PS_ON y ON_OFF con la terminal +5V en el conector CN9101"*

Siguiendo tu indicacion, comprobe que los *5V no estan presentes.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 30, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Siguiendo tu indicación, comprobé que los *5V no están presentes.*


Me parece que no tienes ganas de reparar ese TV.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Me parece que no tienes ganas de reparar ese TV.


Las ganas están, quizás me falte conocimiento para llegar a tu nivel o habré entendido algo mal (habida cuenta de mi calidad de ser humano que puede equivocarse) pero descarta la falta de voluntad, esta presente al cien por ciento.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020

La tension de 5V de STB no esta presente y no encuentro ningun componente asociado en esa linea.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate el conector CN8601 , retiralo y probá las series de leds con algún probador universal de los que andan dando vuelta por el foro.



Probe con el probador universal de leds y una de las dos series no enciende


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 30, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Las ganas están, quizás me falte conocimiento para llegar a tu nivel o habré entendido algo mal (habida cuenta de mi calidad de ser humano que puede equivocarse) pero descarta la falta de voluntad, esta presente al cien por ciento.


Sucede que en el comentario anterior no das más información al respecto.
Con solo decir que los +5V no están presentes no es suficiente para poder evaluar la falla.
Hay que revisar más, mucho más, como ya lo he dicho en otras ocasiones.


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> La tensión de 5V de STB no está presente y no encuentro ningún componente asociado en esa linea.


La fuente de +5V requiere de un voltaje de alimentación. ¿Ese voltaje está presente?
Esa fuente es un simple Buck Converter, así que no tiene nada de complicado.


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Probé con el probador universal de leds y una de las dos series no enciende


Las tiras LED se deben probar desconectadas y de preferencia con el panel LCD retirado para tener una mejor inspección visual.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sucede que en el comentario anterior no das más información al respecto.
> Con solo decir que los +5V no están presentes no es suficiente para poder evaluar la falla.
> Hay que revisar más, mucho más, como ya lo he dicho en otras ocasiones.
> 
> ...


Mira, respecto a la prueba de las tiras led, estoy retirando justamente en este momento el panel LCD así las pruebo como corresponde.
En cuanto a la fuente se me presenta esta duda. Yo tenia entendido (quizás erróneamente) que hay dos tipos de fuente. Una que genera por si misma la tensión de stand by de 3,3 o 5V y otras que no, es decir que generan 12V y que la placa main, mediante una de sus subfuentes, es la encargada de" devolver"  la tensión de standby a la fuente. Si esto no es así me gustaría saberlo, porque quizás de allí viene un razonamiento erróneo de mi parte, al asumir que esta fuente en particular, es del tipo que NO genera la tension de standby, descartando falla en la misma. Reitero, quizás este equivocado, todavía estoy adaptándome al cambio de tecnología en cuanto a la diferencia que existe en reparar los TV de TRC y estos. Los 12V SI estan presentes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 30, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> En cuanto a la fuente se me presenta esta duda. Yo tenía entendido (quizás erróneamente) que hay dos tipos de fuente.
> Una que genera por si misma la tensión de stand by de 3,3 o 5V y otras que no, es decir que generan 12V y que la placa main, mediante una de sus subfuentes, es la encargada de" devolver" la tensión de standby a la fuente.


¿Y la fuente de poder para qué necesita que se le devuelvan los +3.3V o +5V? 
No sé de dónde sacaste eso porque no es así, y tampoco existe ninguna fuente de poder que genere voltaje por sí misma.

Mira el esquema que tú mismo subiste.
Ahí se mira perfectamente que la fuente de +5V requiere de un voltaje de alimentación.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Y la fuente de poder para qué necesita que se le devuelvan los +3.3V o +5V?
> No sé de dónde sacaste eso porque no es así, y tampoco existe ninguna fuente de poder que genere voltaje por sí misma.
> 
> Mira el esquema que tú mismo subiste.
> ...


Bueno teniendo en cuenta eso me aclaraste el panorama. Termino de probar las tiras de led y comento resultado y ver como sigo con la reparación.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020



D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Y la fuente de poder para qué necesita que se le devuelvan los +3.3V o +5V?
> No sé de dónde sacaste eso porque no es así, y tampoco existe ninguna fuente de poder que genere voltaje por sí misma.
> 
> Mira el esquema que tú mismo subiste.
> ...


Finalizada la prueba, de un total de 50 leds 24 están dañados


----------



## BGroove (Nov 30, 2020)

*H*ola nuevamente, recién me puedo conectar. *H*e leído los comentarios, analizando las placas y los circuitos. *C*omo menciona Gabi, de la fuente propiamente dicha solo salen 12 V, y la main hace las bajada de tensiones correspondientes. Las salidas de la fuente que tendría que generar los 5 *V* y los 3,3V no están relacionada a ninguna circuitería de la placa de fuente. Por lo que se generan en la main.




Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Bueno teniendo en cuenta eso me aclaraste el panorama. Termino de probar las tiras de led y comento resultado y ver como sigo con la reparación.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> ...


*A*h, entonces tengo la misma falla. Igualmente voy a verificar los leds, pero los síntomas del equipo que tengo son los mismos. Ahora, como se resuelve ? *S*e cambian los leds? *S*e compra una tira especifica? *L*a verdad es la primera vez que hago éste tipo reparación, y desconozco de los procedimiento y por menores de este tipo de dispositivos. Desde ya muchas gracias por todo el aporte que la gente de acá da.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Y la fuente de poder para qué necesita que se le devuelvan los +3.3V o +5V?
> No sé de dónde sacaste eso porque no es así, y tampoco existe ninguna fuente de poder que genere voltaje por sí misma.


Se refieren a ésto


BGroove dijo:


> de la fuente propiamente dicha solo salen 12V, y la main hace las bajada de tensiones correspondientes. Las salidas de la fuente que tendría que generar los 5v y los 3,3V no están relacionada a ninguna circuitería de la placa de fuente. Por lo que se generan en la main.







BGroove dijo:


> Ahora, como se resuelve??


Se pueden cambiar los LED, o mejor en tu caso, se compra la tira completa, mas cara, pero al menos es mas seguro de no romper nada.

Yo en tu caso, verifico los LED antes de hacer cambios, y solo guiarme por problemas de los demas. Esta bien que los tengas presente, pero no que te guies y asumas que es exactamente el mismo problema.


----------



## BGroove (Nov 30, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo en tu caso, verifico los LED antes de hacer cambios, y solo guiarme por problemas de los demás. Esta bien que los tengas presente, pero no que te guies y asumas que es exactamente el mismo problema.


Obviamente haré las verificaciones correspondiente, sisi. Pero, no sería curioso que el mismo modelo, con la mismos síntomas, mismos valores de medición, tenga el mismo problema? No garantiza nada. Pero no estaría mal tomar en cuenta los comentarios y hacer las mismas pruebas para descartar otra cosa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 30, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> tenga el mismo problema?


Viniendo de philips, lo dudo.
Es la marca mas compleja y dificil de reparar, aunque cabe la posibilidad de que sea la misma falla, hasta uno de los dos tenga algo mas, menos, o diferente...
Al menos en los tv de tubo eran asi, junto a los Telefunken


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 1, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Viniendo de philips, lo dudo.
> Es la marca mas compleja y dificil de reparar, aunque cabe la posibilidad de que sea la misma falla, hasta uno de los dos tenga algo mas, menos, o diferente...
> Al menos en los tv de tubo eran asi, junto a los Telefunken


*Al menos en los tv de tubo eran asi, junto a los Telefunken*
Si habre renegado con ambos......tenes mucha razon

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



DJ T3 dijo:


> Se refieren a ésto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo todavía sigo sin entender donde genera la fuente los 5V del STB, ya que en la placa ninguno de los componentes esta presente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 1, 2020)

Buenas, en ese esquema pone "option" o sea que en unos modelos está y en otros no.
Sí en la fuente no está , estarán en la placa main las sub tensiones que utilice  para stand-by y demás.

¿Sería posible ver fotos de las placas?


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 1, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, en ese esquema pone "option" o sea que en unos modelos está y en otros no.
> Sí en la fuente no está , estarán en la placa main las sub tensiones que utilice  para stand-by y demás.
> 
> ¿Sería posible ver fotos de las placas?


Es lo que vengo sosteniendo desde hace dias. Por eso creo que la fuente funciona bien y que la falla esta en otro lado. Por otra parte me parece raro que no tenga luz de standby pero no se si se trata de una proteccion que se activo al tener casi el 50% de los leds dañados

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, en ese esquema pone "option" o sea que en unos modelos está y en otros no.
> Sí en la fuente no está , estarán en la placa main las sub tensiones que utilice  para stand-by y demás.
> 
> ¿Sería posible ver fotos de las placas?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 1, 2020)

Si en la fuente de poder no existe el conversor DC-DC para el Standby por ser opcional, entonces ese voltaje se genera en la tarjeta principal.
He visto que lo han mencionado pero sin saberlo explicar y eso causó la confusión.

El voltaje de Standby (+5VSB) es generado por U706 en el sector 12 TO 5VSB (Tarjeta principal - Página 49)

Adjunto el manual de servicio completo.


----------



## BGroove (Dic 1, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Es lo que vengo sosteniendo desde hace dias. Por eso creo que la fuente funciona bien y que la falla esta en otro lado. Por otra parte me parece raro que no tenga luz de standby pero no se si se trata de una proteccion que se activo al tener casi el 50% de los leds dañados
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020


También lo dije y también tengo leds quemados.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 1, 2020)

BGroove dijo:


> También lo dije y también tengo leds quemados.


Sabes caracteristicas de los leds asi l
os compro y reemplazo los dañados?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



BGroove dijo:


> También lo dije y también tengo leds quemados.


En tu caso enciende el led de standby?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si en la fuente de poder no existe el conversor DC-DC para el Standby por ser opcional, entonces ese voltaje se genera en la tarjeta principal.
> He visto que lo han mencionado pero sin saberlo explicar y eso causó la confusión.
> 
> El voltaje de Standby (+5VSB) es generado por U706 en el sector 12 TO 5VSB (Tarjeta principal - Página 49)
> ...


Muchas gracias por el manual de servicio


----------



## BGroove (Dic 1, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Sabes caracteristicas de los leds asi l
> os compro y reemplazo los dañados?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020
> ...


no, no conozco el las características especificas de los leds en cuestión. Tendre que llevar uno de muestra a la casa de electronica
tampoco enciende el Standby,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si en la fuente de poder no existe el conversor DC-DC para el Standby por ser opcional, entonces ese voltaje se genera en la tarjeta principal.
> He visto que lo han mencionado pero sin saberlo explicar y eso causó la confusión.
> 
> El voltaje de Standby (+5VSB) es generado por U706 en el sector 12 TO 5VSB (Tarjeta principal - Página 49)
> ...


gracias gran aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

Cuento mi experiencia , lo mío está en las máquinas gráficas y audio como hobby , lo de reparar tv's tuvo que ver en algún momento con un caprichoso desafío personal.

Cada tanto arreglo alguno , mio , o de algún amigo , o de la suegra de un amigo . . . los cobro pero no vivo de ellos.

Aquí mi experiencia : problemas "de fuente o driver backlight" , ponerme a analizar los diagramas  . . . me aburro y encaro para los leds , reparo los leds y la tv sale andando ; y así me ha pasado varias veces  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 2, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si en la fuente de poder no existe el conversor DC-DC para el Standby por ser opcional, entonces ese voltaje se genera en la tarjeta principal.
> He visto que lo han mencionado pero sin saberlo explicar y eso causó la confusión.
> 
> El voltaje de Standby (+5VSB) es generado por U706 en el sector 12 TO 5VSB (Tarjeta principal - Página 49)
> ...


Mire el manual de servicio y comprobé que en C748 *SI *están presentes los 5V de standby, pero el led indicador no enciende. Sera posible que sea por los LEDs dañados que se active una protección o no guarda relacion con ello? Sera problema del micro como mencionaron anteriormente? No se mas por donde buscar la falla.

Al receptor de IR llegan 3.3V de standby. El led, que esta ubicado en el reverso de la misma placa, también recibe 3.3V. "Ya se me quemaron los papeles"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2020)

Cambiá los leds !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 2, 2020)

Lo último que he reparado eran un Philips y un Toshiba, que llevan las mismas placas, con leds quemados, en corto y abiertos. Los síntomas eran los mismos en uno de ellos, no hacía nada de nada. Fue cambiar las tiras de Led y funcionar correctamente.
El otro funcionaba todo menos el back_light, posiblemente la diferencia de síntomas se debía a que aunque son las mismas placas, de alimentación y main, el software es diferente.

Antes de seguir revisaría el driver de los Led y si no hay nada cambiar las tiras o leds.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 2, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> ¿Será posible que sea por los LEDs dañados que se active una protección o no guarda relación con ello?


Si ese fuera el caso existiría una señal en la fuente de poder que le indique al procesador que existe un problema, pero no la hay.
En ese caso suele contarse la activación del backlight pero antes de eso debe haber indicación de encendido con el LED STB.
La mayoría de los TV Philips suelen guardar el estado ON/OFF después de un corte eléctrico.
Si estaba apagado se mantiene apagado y si estaba encendido volverá a encenderse al llegar la energía.
Pero siempre se mostrará actividad con el LED STB


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> No sé más por dónde buscar la falla.


Pues desde donde parte el problema.
Primero debes reparar los LED del backlight, porque si la verificación hace que se active una protección general, el TV ni siquiera encenderá el LED STB

Si existe +5VSB entonces vamos a ver qué cosa enciende el LED, y al parecer son dos, rojo y azul. (Pueden estar en el mismo encapsulado)
LED-R = Televisor apagado y LED-B = Televisor encendido.
LED_POWER_RED y LED_POWER_BLUE son las señales que se tienen que seguir.
Estas señales son generadas por U401 y la sección C se debe alimentar con +3.3V (DVDD3V3)
Así que no nada más se requiere que existan los +5VSB, sino que la subfuente de 3.3V también debe estar funcionando.
¿Tienes ese voltaje presente en U401?


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> El LED que está ubicado en el reverso de la misma placa, también recibe 3.3V. "Ya se me quemaron los papeles"


Los LED de Standby se activan por el cátodo, así que los ánodos siempre tendrán +3.3V

Como podrás ver, existe mucho más que comprobar, para eso subí el manual de servicio con esquemas.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 2, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si ese fuera el caso existiría una señal en la fuente de poder que le indique al procesador que existe un problema, pero no la hay.
> En ese caso suele contarse la activación del backlight pero antes de eso debe haber indicación de encendido con el LED STB.
> La mayoría de los TV Philips suelen guardar el estado ON/OFF después de un corte eléctrico.
> Si estaba apagado se mantiene apagado y si estaba encendido volverá a encenderse al llegar la energía.
> ...


Si existe +5VSB entonces vamos a ver qué cosa enciende el LED, y al parecer son dos, rojo y azul. (Pueden estar en el mismo encapsulado)
LED-R = Televisor apagado y LED-B = Televisor encendido.
LED_POWER_RED y LED_POWER_BLUE son las señales que se tienen que seguir.
Estas señales son generadas por U401 y la sección C se debe alimentar con +3.3V (DVDD3V3)
Así que no nada más se requiere que existan los +5VSB, sino que la subfuente de 3.3V también debe estar funcionando.
¿Tienes ese voltaje presente en U401?
No encuentro donde tomar voltaje en U401. Lo busque en el manual de servicio pero no logro determinar donde hacer la medición de los +3.3V que me indicas. Si podrías decirme en que pagina o dar mas datos estaré mas que agradecido.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 2, 2020)

DVDD3V3 se genera en U705 y debe estar presente en C719, pin 8 de U406 (SPI Flash), C401 de U405 (NAND Flash), C607, C684 y C688 de U401
Busca en el esquema las referencias de DVDD3V3 o las que necesites, para eso sirve.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 2, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> DVDD3V3 se genera en U705 y debe estar presente en C719, pin 8 de U406 (SPI Flash), C401 de U405 (NAND Flash), C607, C684 y C688 de U401
> Busca en el esquema las referencias de DVDD3V3 o las que necesites, para eso sirve.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258244


En C719, pin 8 de U406 (SPI Flash) y C401 de U405 (NAND Flash) están presen 3.3V.
Para tomar medición en C607, C684 y C688 de U401deberia levantar el disipador y nunca lo hice. Estoy viendo como hacerlo. Alguna sugerencia para hacerlo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 2, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> En C719, pin 8 de U406 (SPI Flash) y C401 de U405 (NAND Flash) están presentes +3.3V.


Lo más probable es que ese voltaje también esté presente en el sector C de U401
Sería muy raro que una pista se abriera, aunque no imposible.



Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Para tomar medición en C607, C684 y C688 de U401debería levantar el disipador y nunca lo hice. Estoy viendo cómo hacerlo. ¿Alguna sugerencia para hacerlo?


Si tiene perchas, se presionan por debajo, se empuja y sale.
Si está pegado con cinta adhesiva doble, calentando a 150 °C con aire caliente deberá aflojarse y se podrá quitar.

Si los +3.3V están presentes en U401, de una vez aprovecha para hacerle un reflow a 230 °C por 40 segundos.
Tal vez con eso reviva el procesador si el problema fuera por soldadura.
Ojo: El reflow solo es recomendable en circuitos no mayores a 4 x 4 cm.
En circuitos más grandes no se recomienda porque se puede pandear el PCB y dejar peor el estado del chip.

En dado caso de que el procesador vuelva a funcionar después del reflow, será necesario un reballing para asegurar la reparación.
El reflow es temporal y solo sirve para diagnosticar problemas de soldadura. (En el mejor de los casos)


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 5, 2020)

Estoy en busqueda de los LEDs ni bien los reemplace comento. Saludos.


----------



## BGroove (Dic 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuento mi experiencia , lo mío está en las máquinas gráficas y audio como hobby , lo de reparar tv's tuvo que ver en algún momento con un caprichoso desafío personal.
> 
> Cada tanto arreglo alguno , mio , o de algún amigo , o de la suegra de un amigo . . . los cobro pero no vivo de ellos.
> 
> Aquí mi experiencia : problemas "de fuente o driver backlight" , ponerme a analizar los diagramas  . . . me aburro y encaro para los leds , reparo los leds y la tv sale andando ; y así me ha pasado varias veces 🤷‍♂️


pienso igual, no encuentro nada fuera de lo normar al los parámetros.. mas allá que no tengo luz de Standy cuando enciendo.. pero si cuando presión la teclita, pero solo en ese instante, cuando provisiono. Las tiras de respuestos, aca en Argentina, se consoguen.. pero no se si convienen comprarlas o cambiar los leds quemados solamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2020)

Todo depende de las ganas de trabajar , de las ganas de gastar y de la experiencia y equipo disponible  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Arielb (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola tengo el mismo modelo y desarmandolo encontre la R9101 quemada. La cambie y vuelve a hacer lo mismo que puede ser?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 23, 2021)

Esa resistencia, según el esquema subido al principio de este hilo, es la que sensa la corriente del transformador. Revisa que no este el transistor Q9101 en corto, ni tampoco lo este el capacitor C9103. Si no habrá que buscar algún problema en el chip controlador.


----------



## J2C (Ene 23, 2021)

Arielb dijo:


> Hola tengo el mismo modelo y desarmandolo encontre la R9101 quemada. La cambie y vuelve a hacer lo mismo que puede ser?


Lo mas probable es que este en cortocircuito el Q9101.

No te queda otra que empezar a revisar por componentes hasta encontrar el cortocircuito.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

